# Naruto vs Avatar The Last Airbender



## AngryBadger (Sep 23, 2011)

This isn't A fight, but rather which show is better. Basically:

Which show has the better characters?

Which has the better plot?

Which has the better animation?

Which has the better fights?

Which has the better villains?


----------



## Engix (Sep 23, 2011)

Avatar wins, i thought it was a decent show by the end of it.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Sep 23, 2011)

Which show has the better characters? Avatar .

Which has the better plot? Avatar 

Which has the better animation? Naruto

Which has the better fights? Avatar

Which has the better villains? Avatar.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Sep 23, 2011)

*Which show has the better characters?* Avatar, for sure. Much greater development for every character. And they have Iroh 

*Which has the better plot?* Avatar. It's not half-assed and full of plot device (except for Energy bending, but meh... it didn't bother me. It was hinted at, anyway).

*Which has the better animation?* Definitely Avatar. Need I bring up episode 167? 

*Which has the better fights?* I'd say Avatar. The fights actually have style to them and make you like the characters even more.

*Which has the better villains?* Azula solos


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 23, 2011)

Avatar wins all 4.

However, if Naruto would have remained as good as it was before the timeskip, this would be more or less,... a stalemate


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm pretty sure this has been done before.


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 23, 2011)

Avatar is just better


----------



## Glued (Sep 23, 2011)

AngryBadger said:


> This isn't A fight, but rather which show is better. Basically:
> 
> Which show has the better characters?



Zabuza Momoichi



> Which has the better plot?


Avatar



> Which has the better animation?



Naruto has some pretty bad animation, Avatar by a landslide.



> Which has the better fights?



Drunken Lee vs Kimmimaro



> Which has the better villains?



Zabuza Momoichi.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 24, 2011)

Which show has the better characters? Avatar

Which has the better plot? Avatar

Which has the better animation? Avatar

Which has the better fights? Avatar

Which has the better villains? Avatar


----------



## hammer (Sep 24, 2011)

toonforce pein ftw


----------



## Level7N00b (Sep 24, 2011)

Been done before, and the amount of quality characters on Avatar's side outnumbers the ones on Naruto's side, who can only get to "pretty cool".


----------



## bullsh3t (Sep 24, 2011)

Avatar hands down. Hope the Legend of Korra would be just as good.


----------



## Level7N00b (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't think I wanna watch Legend of Korra.


----------



## Glued (Sep 24, 2011)

Avatar has pretty mediocre villains. Ranging from Mary Sue like Azula, to underwhelming like Ozai.

At least Naruto had Zabuza Momoichi.

Hell, I was laughing when Mai and Tai Lee burst out their backstories in one of the worst examples of expositional storytelling.


----------



## Francesco. (Sep 24, 2011)

Raikage is better than any avatar character.


----------



## Glued (Sep 24, 2011)

Well at least Admiral Zhao had some audacity. I loved the part where he just smacks aside Zuko's hand and allows the Ocean spirit to kill him.

A shame he got humiliated by children at nearly every single confrontation. Guy became a joke after he lost to Zuko.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 24, 2011)

Avatar in everything except fights, and maybe villains.


----------



## AngryBadger (Sep 24, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Avatar has pretty mediocre villains. Ranging from Mary Sue like Azula, to underwhelming like Ozai.
> 
> At least Naruto had Zabuza Momoichi.
> 
> Hell, I was laughing when Mai and Tai Lee burst out their backstories in one of the worst examples of expositional storytelling.



Ozai was more of an endgame villain. and Azula a Mary Sue? So what are the similarities between Azula and Bella Swann? Azula was a cold, caculative and coniving bitch that eccelled in combat, and she's a Mary Sue?


----------



## Glued (Sep 24, 2011)

AngryBadger said:


> Ozai was more of an endgame villain. and Azula a Mary Sue? So what are the similarities between Azula and Bella Swann? Azula was a cold, caculative and coniving bitch that eccelled in combat, and she's a Mary Sue?



She basically can walk into a group of highly trained Dai Li secret agents, manipulate them against their own master with sheer charisma.

Try that in China and you'll get shot with a bullet.

You want a real manipulative villain, go watch Gargoyles, which has some of the most manipulative villains in western animation such Xanatos, Demona, Thailog, the Archmage and the Weird Sisters.


----------



## LazyWaka (Sep 24, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> *Which show has the better characters?* Avatar, for sure. Much greater development for every character. And they have Iroh
> 
> *Which has the better plot?* Avatar. It's not half-assed and full of plot device (except for Energy bending, but meh... it didn't bother me. It was hinted at, anyway).
> 
> ...



167 was actually great.


----------



## Light (Sep 24, 2011)

Avatar had an episode 167?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 24, 2011)

Why is Grimm blabing on about an irrelevant little speck of bs that happened fifteen years ago in Naruto's long long long history of terribleness?


----------



## AngryBadger (Sep 24, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> She basically can walk into a group of highly trained Dai Li secret agents, manipulate them against their own master with sheer charisma.
> 
> Try that in China and you'll get shot with a bullet.
> 
> You want a real manipulative villain, go watch Gargoyles, which has some of the most manipulative villains in western animation such Xanatos, Demona, Thailog, the Archmage and the Weird Sisters.



Okay, so how does that make her a Mary Sue? Sorry if I don't get the full meaning, but I thought Mary sues was a name given to those types of stereotypical useless characters, mostly torwards females. Ergo, Bella Swann


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 24, 2011)

Zabuza is nothing. He's utterly irrelevant as a character. He serves only as a plot tool for haki and as a symbol for the conditions of the socio-political context of the narutoverse, one of which it has been long sheded for many many many years


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 24, 2011)

Storytelling wise, Hama's character in her one episode ass rapes Zabuza's in his whole arc. Hell she does so to every single other Narutoverse villain character


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 24, 2011)

except for Bee.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 24, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> *Storytelling wise, Hama's character in her one episode ass rapes Zabuza's in his whole arc.* Hell she does so to every single other Narutoverse villain character



Oh you mean the last remaining original water bender from the south that served no relevance to the main plot that we didn't already know? 

Sorry but the only good thing that came from that episode was Katara's bloodbending which she only used once.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 24, 2011)

Naruto is complete shit, especially when it comes to story telling.


----------



## Superrazien (Sep 24, 2011)

Avatar wins all for me. Naruto has some sick fights, but Avatars fights are just as good and have more meaning behind them.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 24, 2011)

i don't think any fight in avatar was ever resolved by a crappy book


----------



## Gunners (Sep 24, 2011)

Character goes to Avatar. Terrible characters bring down the average for Naruto. 

Plot I would give to Avatar. Better flow, greater consistency, greater execution of their themes. This was part 1 I'd would be more of an argument. 

Avatar has better animation and fights. 

Villains I would give to Naruto.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Sep 24, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> 167 was actually great.



And you think I didn't already recognize that episode as epic?


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Sep 24, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Naruto is complete shit, especially when it comes to story telling.



...Coming from the guy with a Bleach avatar

Pot, meet kettle


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 24, 2011)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Sorry but the only good thing that came from that episode was Katara's bloodbending which she only used once.



That and you know, the core decision of bravery and character for Katara, the part where she decides to regain control for herself without allowing herself to take something beautiful meant to heal as a tool to become an evil monster just because of the horrible things that she has gone through.

What happened when Naruto tried to tackle that story? Oh that's right, we got Sasugay

Hama was a bitter old woman who lived in a death camp, immobilized in chains, and tortured every day.
She was already a warrior. A brave one that saw all her friends and family be chipped away one by one in war alongside her. And when they took her, and let's not kid ourselves, raped her too, they crucified her in chains and kept her in the line of death for years while they executed watever little company she had.
So she used her genius out of it to go into a place no one else could have ever gone and pushed her art into something unique yet legitimately gruesome because that's what she had to do to survive the horrors.
Alone and abandoned.
She then went on to live in exile, and despite whatever resemblance of control she thinks she regained, truth is, even though she escaped the physical bonds, she never did leave her mental ones.
She went on to live scared, and lonely.

That woman is the Magneto of Avatar. In her hides the very real metaphors for the abominations of the Chinese imperialism.

Zabuza is nothing. Zabuza is a tool. Everything about his story that people like has absolutely nothing to do with zabuza himself.
People like the story of the place he's from. People like the story of the place he's in. People like his big sword. People like the story of Haku and people like the story of Haku's devotion him. But Zabuza himself?
No one gives a shit about Zazuba.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 24, 2011)

zabuza _is_ hugely overrated. he was big, mean, a threat, recognizably masculine, had a pet the dog moment, and most importantly, didn't get pussified or made particularly awful in the way kishi has

but that's just the template for a passable villain. it says a lot about naruto that he's regarded like an actual good character due to his miserably poor context


----------



## Moka (Sep 24, 2011)

Avatar is really awesome but I also Like naruto


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 24, 2011)

He was geniunely scary because of how close he got to kill everyone in what had been a particularly lighthearted manga up to that point.

But ask the second Raikage who held off ten thousand men for three days straight what he thinks of zabuza's last stand


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 24, 2011)

What an old relic from the time where only an uchiha could beat an uchiha.

An uchiha or a well placed rake on a particularly foggy morning that is.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 24, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> zabuza _is_ hugely overrated. he was big, mean, a threat, recognizably masculine, had a pet the dog moment, and most importantly, didn't get pussified or made particularly awful in the way kishi has
> 
> but that's just the template for a passable villain. it says a lot about naruto that he's regarded like an actual good character due to his miserably poor context



Pretty much this.


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 24, 2011)

The only category Naruto may beat Avatar in is final villain. Ozai wasn't that great. He was incredibly effective early in the series when he was portrayed as almost a myth or a force of nature. However later on when we started seeing the guy he was just that guy that doesn't do much that's going to get defeated sooner or later.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Sep 24, 2011)

AngryBadger said:


> Which show has the better characters?


_Naruto_.


> Which has the better plot?


_Naruto_.


> Which has the better animation?


_Avatar: The Last Airbender_.


> Which has the better fights?


Eh, _Avatar: The Last Airbender_ by very, very little.


> Which has the better villains?


_Naruto_, only villain from _Avatar: The Last Airbender_ that I liked was Azula. Ozai has got to be the most disappointing villain since General Grevious.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 24, 2011)

Cubz Your opinion is terrible but not unfounded


----------



## taydev (Nov 29, 2011)

*Which show has the better characters?* Naruto. 

*Which has the better plot? *hmmmmmm.....can't decide......

*Which has the better animation?* Avatar; particularly Book 2 & 3. 

*Which has the better fights? *Naruto. I like the strategizing and variety of abilities. 

*Which has the better villains? *Naruto. In Avatar, I could only see Azula possibly holdin' with the Naruto villians. Long Feng, Zhao, Mai, Ty Lee (while they where antagonists) and not even Ozai wouldn't last long with villians like Zabuza, Orochimaru, Sasuke, and all the Akatsuki.

I mean, did you see Ozai's punk ass face when Avatar Aang was about to air/water slice him? And he was supposed to be the biggest, baddest antagonist of the show.

Honestly tho, I like 'em both, but I put Naruto a tier above


----------



## Archreaper93 (Nov 29, 2011)

taydev said:


> *Which show has the better characters?* Naruto.
> 
> *Which has the better plot? *hmmmmmm.....can't decide......
> 
> ...



Care to explain why this deserved a necro?


----------



## sonic546 (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurk moar, n00b.


----------



## taydev (Nov 29, 2011)

jedijohn said:


> Care to explain why this deserved a necro?



Oh c'mon. It's not _that_ old. and you both just added more to it


----------



## zer0light (Nov 29, 2011)

taydev said:


> Oh c'mon. It's not _that_ old. and you both just added more to it



IT WAS 2 MONTHS OLD, THAT'S NOT OLD? IDIOTIC NOOB IS IDIOTIC.


----------



## taydev (Nov 29, 2011)

zer0light said:


> IT WAS 2 MONTHS OLD, THAT'S NOT OLD? IDIOTIC NOOB IS IDIOTIC.



Ok sorry for not spending my life on the internet posting a million reply's and knowing all the in's and out's of forums. sheesh. If it's that serious bringing up old threads why not lock the thread after it's been dead for a while? And why continue to add insults keeping the thread at the top? It probably would have died again if everyone had just ignored my post; I guess that's too difficult to do. At least I didn't create a new one on the same topic. I won't post on any old threads again, including this one. My bad.


----------



## Wan (Nov 30, 2011)

Would you rather him make a new thread, or post in a thread that's only 2 months old?  Or just not post at all?  Anyways.



AngryBadger said:


> This isn't A fight, but rather which show is better. Basically:
> 
> Which show has the better characters?



Avatar.  There's a whole lot more personality to the heroes.  Sometimes Naruto tries juggling too many characters, and leaves mostly flat and lame.  And while energybending could be seen as a cop-out on Aang's part, it goes along with the themes of the show, so it has a worthwhile purpose.  Naruto's worst moment by far is dropping on the ground and hyperventilating...which had no other point than to show that Naruto is pathetic and desperate.



> Which has the better plot?



Avatar's plot seems more concise and effective.  The themes are effectively subtle, and the writing is way better.  The epic, dramatic, and humorous moments all hit their notes just right (barring some episodes...like the Beach).  Naruto's plot seems to just keep dragging along, and the themes are either nonexistent or stupidly overt (WE CAN STOP WAR NAO!)



> Which has the better animation?



Naruto has its moments, but Avatar has better animation consistently.  And just wait until Legend of Korra comes out.



> Which has the better fights?



Avatar.  Never spent a whole episode powering up on a bridge.



> Which has the better villains?



Avatar, for the most part.  Madara and Tobi have potential, let's just hope Kishi doesn't squander it.


----------



## Negative Zero (Nov 30, 2011)

@taydey
Just fucking ignore 'em. There's no law that say's you can't post in an old thread and I REALLY don't see what is so damnable about necroing a thread. If people keep commenting after the necro then that just proves people still want to discuss it.

Now that's real talk.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Nov 30, 2011)

taydev said:


> Oh c'mon. It's not _that_ old. and you both just added more to it





taydev said:


> Ok sorry for not spending my life on the internet posting a million reply's and knowing all the in's and out's of forums. sheesh. If it's that serious bringing up old threads why not lock the thread after it's been dead for a while? And why continue to add insults keeping the thread at the top? It probably would have died again if everyone had just ignored my post; I guess that's too difficult to do. At least I didn't create a new one on the same topic. I won't post on any old threads again, including this one. My bad.




Generally, if it's more than a week old and off the front page, it's considered a necro and highly frowned upon here. That's my guideline when it comes to thread necromacy, anyways. It seems you learned your lesson though. Good. It will save you from being labled a noob/troll.



Oman said:


> Would you rather him make a new thread, or post in a thread that's only 2 months old?  Or just not post at all?



Not posting at all would be ideal, but I just looked at the wiki, and it said that if you really feel something needs to be addressed, make a new thread.


----------



## Darth Goob (Dec 30, 2011)

Which show has the better characters? Naruto... sorry Sokka, Shikamaru is just too awesome

Which has the better plot? I think thats A Draw they are both excellent 

Which has the better animation? Avatar... Korras animations look amazing in the trailer!

Which has the better fights? Naruto... what can I say I love long epic battles  with lots of strategy XD

Which has the better villains? Naruto... Pain, Orichimaru, Zabuza, Itachi, Tobi, Deidera, need I go on?


----------



## hammer (Dec 30, 2011)

someone shold do back eyed peas vs narutoverse


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Dec 30, 2011)

Actually happens often that someone necro's a thread and it seems kinda interesting to post, but it gets closed because it's been necroed. 
Yet if you'd start a topic on that subject, you'd get shot down by the lovely people in the battledome for starting a topic that's been done before a few weeks/months ago.

Because that's what would have happened if he had made a topic with the subject of this thread. If we're honest with ourselves, we all know it's true.

And not posting at all goes against the whole concept of an internet forum. That option doesn't even make sense, it's not benificial to NF at any rate.

So let's not overreact that much when someone necros a topic, imo.

As for this topic, I found many of the Avatar storylines pretty formulaic and the episodic nature didn't make it much better. It's kind of overrated. Comparing things to filler Naruto will make everything look good, but I'll just be honest here and say straight up that I find Avatar to be about passable.

I applaude it for being a western animation that tries to do good artwork (instead of the 2D cartoon network style) and isn't 3d rendered. And for that, it's not terrible.

But it's definately not that great either.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Dec 30, 2011)

Kind of a big deal said:


> Actually happens often that someone necro's a thread and it seems kinda interesting to post, but it gets closed because it's been necroed.
> Yet if you'd start a topic on that subject, you'd get shot down by the lovely people in the battledome for starting a topic that's been done before a few weeks/months ago.
> 
> Because that's what would have happened if he had made a topic with the subject of this thread. If we're honest with ourselves, we all know it's true.
> ...



Well you can just go to Hell with your "rational logic" and "reasonable responses to situations".  Not being an asshole to people isn't appreciated around here.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 30, 2011)

^

While I agree that in both characters and consistently good animation Avatar takes the prize by a country mile, how does Avatar even begin to compare to Naruto in terms of fights or villains? Hell how does it-

Oh I'm sorry, forgot that it was oh-so-fashionable to slag off Naruto at every opportunity in the OBD. Even when patently not true. Carry on, nothing to see here


----------



## Infinity Dude (Dec 30, 2011)

Who had the best fights:Avatar
Who had the best plot:Avatar
Who had the best chracter development:Avatar
Who had the better animation:Naruto
Who the best finale:Avatar
Who had the best magic:Naruto


----------



## Light (Dec 30, 2011)

Which show has the better characters? I don't know.

Which has the better plot? Avatar

Which has the better animation? Naruto

Which has the better fights? Naruto

Which has the better villains? Naruto


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 30, 2011)

Avatar doesn't have Sauce, so it wins by default


----------



## Plague (Dec 30, 2011)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Which show has the better characters? *
Avatar. I like hinata, but all the other Naruto characters are pretty bland now. Its a boring series. Though I'm sick of Avatar too. The ending was pretty "Meh."

*Which has the better plot? *
I think Naruto's plot is deeper, but not necesarily better. Naruto went on too long. Now its boring as hell and I'm just waiting for the end. I don't even read the manga much anymore. But Avatars was too simple.

*Which has the better animation?* 
Some episodes of Narutos animation is downright cringe worthy (Pein vs 6 Tails infamy -.-), but they do have better fight scenes. More so in Part 1 Chunin exams. Avatars fights are fun, but not as cool.

*Which has the better fights?* 
Naruto. Just because not everything is blocked and watered down. At least they bleed.

*Which has the better villains?* 
Naruto. Akatsuki and Tobi *WERE* actually kinda intimidating at first.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 30, 2011)

Akatsuki > Azula?
glub glub huge fish


----------

